# Adult Terrestrial from Jamie's Tarantulas



## DadsGlasses (Sep 9, 2017)

I just got a new Adult Terrestrial enclosure from Jamie's Tarantulas. I am extremely happy with this purchase. Packaging was excellent, shipping was fast, and communication was excellent. I highly recommend this enclosure. Here's a few pics. My B. albo is just getting acclimated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 9, 2017)

"highly recommend this enclosure" 

Only if you're rich. :/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 9, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> "highly recommend this enclosure"
> 
> Only if you're rich. :/



I guess I didn't realize that I needed to include the standard disclaimer: ***People should only purchase items that fit their personal financial budget. This is different for everyone and should apply to all purchases. 

I don't run a tarantula supply business, so I've not run the numbers regarding what a person must charge in order to keep their business viable. That said, I am happy that others have.  Small businesses are not easy to manage. There will always be people that are unhappy with price, selection, etc. 

In regards to this purchase, I am happy with the enclosure that I received for the money that I paid. Customer service goes a long way with me and I am happy with the customer service that I received. I will be purchasing from Jamie again in the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 9, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> I guess I didn't realize that I needed to include the standard disclaimer: ***People should only purchase items that fit their personal financial budget. This is different for everyone and should apply to all purchases.
> 
> I don't run a tarantula supply business, so I've not run the numbers regarding what a person must charge in order to keep their business viable. That said, I am happy that others have.  Small businesses are not easy to manage. There will always be people that are unhappy with price, selection, etc.
> 
> In regards to this purchase, I am happy with the enclosure that I received for the money that I paid. Customer service goes a long way with me and I am happy with the customer service that I received. I will be purchasing from Jamie again in the future.


Good luck with the staining and warping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 9, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Good luck with the staining and warping.


Thank you for the helpful advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rhysandfish (Sep 10, 2017)

This is awesome! Don't let the negative comments get you down though. Good enclosure.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

You should take that rock out of the water dish. Your tarantula needs to be able to shove it's entire face down into the water to drink because their mouth is located up between their chelicerae. Rocks can harbor bacteria, and they can actually be a hindrance rather than a help. Ts can't drown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack (Sep 10, 2017)

Very nice enclosure. This tank looks amazing.
But I don't understand why acrylic enclosures are so popular, I see it all the time on youtube videos. Isn't glass cheaper and easier to maintain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> Very nice enclosure. This tank looks amazing.
> But I don't understand why acrylic enclosures are so popular, I see it all the time on youtube videos. Isn't glass cheaper and easier to maintain?


I've heard they're a lot heavier when they're made of glass. I believe I read somewhere that a pane of acrylic is less than *half* as heavy as a pane of glass with the same dimensions. Not that big of a deal with invertebrate enclosures, considering you really shouldn't be picking up your enclosure and moving it all that much. With an enclosure that big you put it where it's going to stay and then do maintenance from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't care what someone else buys, it's their money, not mine.



Nonnack said:


> Very nice enclosure. This tank looks amazing.
> But I don't understand why acrylic enclosures are so popular, I see it all the time on youtube videos. Isn't glass cheaper and easier to maintain?


Not sure how they became popular. One guy started his own site many years ago, he longer sells but his site is still up, blame him? haha j/k

Glass is cheaper, and much easier to maintain. Cleaning glass, esp T poop off of acrylic is much harder than glass. I have both, so I know from experience.



miss moxie said:


> I've heard they're a lot heavier when they're made of glass. I believe I read somewhere that a pane of acrylic is less than *half* as heavy as a pane of glass with the same dimensions. Not that big of a deal with invertebrate enclosures, considering you really shouldn't be picking up your enclosure and moving it all that much. With an enclosure that big you put it where it's going to stay and then do maintenance from there.


Glass is heavier no doubt, but for small containers, it's not an issue.


For small setups, I'll buy an ExoTerra Arboreal, drop in an acrylic lid instead of screen, and lay it the long way, cheaper, and easier to clean.

Plus, I don't have to worry about acrylic getting stained from cocofiber. I've heard this happens from a few people, who were actually selling them.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ex...rom-arboreal-to-terrestrial-pic-heavy.259864/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You should take that rock out of the water dish. Your tarantula needs to be able to shove it's entire face down into the water to drink because their mouth is located up between their chelicerae. Rocks can harbor bacteria, and they can actually be a hindrance rather than a help. Ts can't drown.


Thank you for this feedback. I will remove the rock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks lovely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 10, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> Very nice enclosure. This tank looks amazing.
> But I don't understand why acrylic enclosures are so popular, I see it all the time on youtube videos. Isn't glass cheaper and easier to maintain?



I can't say why they became popular, as I have not been around the hobby long enough. I can make a few guesses. 

For the diy hobbyist, acrylic is easier to cut than glass is. This could be one reason. 

Another reason may be sizing?  I have seen more variety in sizing with small batch acrylic enclosures than I have seen available in commercially produced glass enclosures. Personally I didn't like the height of my 5.5 gal glass enclosure. 

When I was using glass, I made the mistake of starting with the wire mesh lid. When I joined arachnoboards and read about the dangers of mesh, I switched to a piece of acrylic. It was held down by resting an object on top of it, and it didn't look that great. (Not a big deal for me, but may not look very appealing to others depending on where the enclosure is located in the home.). The acrylic enclosure has nice hinges and latches and makes for a more visually appealing, secure lid. 

With a glass tank and acrylic lid, I wasn't getting any cross ventilation. My enclosure was only getting top down ventilation from the holes I had drilled in the acrylic. With this acrylic enclosure, I am now getting cross ventilation. *I don't have enough personal experience to know if this actually matters or not. I've read that cross ventilation is important to help avoid mold, but honestly my humidity setup shouldn't be an issue either way. 

Visually I like the fact that the acrylic enclosure does not have a thick black rim around the edges. This makes viewing easier for more angles. I have kids of varying ages and heights. 

Clearly the good people here a Arachnoboards have strong opinions on acrylic enclosures. That's totally cool with me. To each his/her own. We all buy what suits our personal needs and preferences, and hopefully in the end the result is a thriving tarantula.  The main reason that I chose to make this thread was to provide a positive review of the service that I received from Jamie's Tarantulas. As a hobbyist, I try to support small business within that hobby. (This applies not just to tarantulas) In too many of the hobbies that I enjoy, it seems that small businesses are disappearing. For me, finding a small business within a hobby is a nice treat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 10, 2017)

In my old enclosure I had the log hide sitting on top of the substrate. After seeing many pics here in AB, I decided to bury 1/2 of the hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 10, 2017)

Miss Moxie:

Quick question for you: should I rest the water dish on top of the substrate?  Or should I "bury" it so that the edge of the dish is level with the substrate?

Attached is a pic of what I "think" is the T drinking from the dish.

I have also decided to remove the plant. I attached the leaves to the back wall of the enclosure to give some color, but at the same time free up some floor space. (Less room for cricket to hide.)






miss moxie said:


> You should take that rock out of the water dish. Your tarantula needs to be able to shove it's entire face down into the water to drink because their mouth is located up between their chelicerae. Rocks can harbor bacteria, and they can actually be a hindrance rather than a help. Ts can't drown.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

Yep, that's a drinking tarantula alright. You can bury it with the substrate line but at that size it won't have that big of an issue standing over it and dipping down into it. Plus it makes it harder for them to drag substrate into it when it isn't flush with the substrate.

I try to bury my own about halfway in-- a happy medium between easy to drink and easy to fill with substrate. After all, if a tarantula wants to fill its water dish with substrate then it's going to do just that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks. I appreciate the help. 



miss moxie said:


> Yep, that's a drinking tarantula alright. You can bury it with the substrate line but at that size it won't have that big of an issue standing over it and dipping down into it. Plus it makes it harder for them to drag substrate into it when it isn't flush with the substrate.
> 
> I try to bury my own about halfway in-- a happy medium between easy to drink and easy to fill with substrate. After all, if a tarantula wants to fill it's water dish with substrate then it's going to do just that.


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 10, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the help.


No problemo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Sep 11, 2017)

Just a quick thought as well.

*Some* glass enclosures put off a lot of glare whereas acrylic and plastic does not.  This *may* be an issue as I see that a lot of T owners use flashlights and such to view their animals after dark to watch them actually do stuff.  Maybe a bigger issue with smaller T's or slings where you actually have to look to find them sometimes.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice setups!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 11, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> View attachment 251659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T is drinking

I keep mine slightly above sub, similar to yours. WARNING: Ts don't always use their bowl even when they should, and sometimes you have to lead them to water.


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> T is drinking
> 
> I keep mine slightly above sub, similar to yours. WARNING: Ts don't always use their bowl even when they should, and sometimes you have to lead them to water.



Thank you. Can you expand on this a little more?  Any tips for how to do this?

I guess I should watch water levels and also for signs of dehydration?  And if I see them, then the T should be led to water?


----------



## viper69 (Sep 11, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> Thank you. Can you expand on this a little more?  Any tips for how to do this?
> 
> I guess I should watch water levels and also for signs of dehydration?  And if I see them, then the T should be led to water?


I have to run out door.

The best guide to T hydration is size of abdomen and body posture.

Sometimes I have to add a drop or two on webbing/sub to lead them to water...like breadcrumbs...it always works.

Others will chime in at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I have to run out door.
> 
> The best guide to T hydration is size of abdomen and body posture.
> 
> ...



Thank you. This is very helpful. I appreciate it.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 11, 2017)

No prob. that's what some of us are here for. If you have specific questions on what I wrote, let me know. I'll answer them in a day or two.




DadsGlasses said:


> Thank you. This is very helpful. I appreciate it.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Sep 11, 2017)

These are neat enclosures. I have two of them because the first one was cracked, and Jamie was very quick to send a replacement. The cracked one is still very functional, as it is only cracked on a bottom corner. So I only paid for one Definitely pricey for a serious hobbyist with many tarantulas. But if you have just the one, not too bad. Considering how much dough I'd sunk into building large reptile enclosures in the past, this T enclosure is mere pennies in comparison

As stated earlier, though, I am actually seeing a bit of warping happening on mine. It's nothing major. But it causes the door to be a little sticky because it doesn't line up the same as it used to. And you can see the curving shape when viewing it from the side.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> These are neat enclosures. I have two of them because the first one was cracked, and Jamie was very quick to send a replacement. The cracked one is still very functional, as it is only cracked on a bottom corner. So I only paid for one Definitely pricey for a serious hobbyist with many tarantulas. But if you have just the one, not too bad. Considering how much dough I'd sunk into building large reptile enclosures in the past, this T enclosure is mere pennies in comparison
> 
> As stated earlier, though, I am actually seeing a bit of warping happening on mine. It's nothing major. But it causes the door to be a little sticky because it doesn't line up the same as it used to. And you can see the curving shape when viewing it from the side.



Why not exo-terra for arboreals? They don't warp, and is 30% cheaper lol.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Sep 30, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Why not exo-terra for arboreals? They don't warp, and is 30% cheaper lol.


Just info for the OP, who already has one. I don’t purchase any more of these, nor do I purchase exo terras. I use upturned aquaria that cost me less than $10


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 30, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Just info for the OP, who already has one. I don’t purchase any more of these, nor do I purchase exo terras. I use upturned aquaria that cost me less than $10



Funny you mentioned this. Im about to go now and buy a fish tank for my arriving adult P. sazimai xD 14 bucks please. How to say no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DadsGlasses (Sep 30, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Just info for the OP, who already has one. I don’t purchase any more of these, nor do I purchase exo terras. I use upturned aquaria that cost me less than $10



Definitely a great price for an enclosure. What do you do to provide cross ventilation?  Or is that not really necessary?  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 30, 2017)

DadsGlasses said:


> Definitely a great price for an enclosure. What do you do to provide cross ventilation?  Or is that not really necessary?  Thanks for the reply.



Not really necessary. Provide plenty of ventilation on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

